# Cold Wave???



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Sure looks possible in a week or so... Much too early to know for sure but it's an 1983-1989 type pattern...

I remember crawling under my house in the icy mud and fixing pipes in 15 degree weather.... Sucked... And we left the water dripping... still froze..

Used a lot of propane to thaw those water lines....

I won't let that happen again...

Creek froze over and my pond was thick enough to ice skate on..... never thought I'd see that in SE Texas..

It was right at zero on one of those mornings at my goodrich farm..

1983 was a wild year... Alicia followed by a once in 50 year cold spell..

1989 was just as cold but it didn't last as long..

Bay fish kill's were massive..


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Tecohorn, that is so depressing. I guess I'll just head down to the villa in Costa Rico for a few months.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

I've gotten my wife out fishing when it was 22, windy and snowing...but I doubt she'd go out if it were zero!! Let's hope it doesn't get that bad.

And if it does?...Then I'm moving to Hawaii.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Uh, Oh, better stock up on the firewood!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Uh, Oh, better stock up on the firewood!


You might want to get a ice aurger, so when the lake freezes over you can still fish.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, '83 was the big one....pipes bursting all over Houston, ice on Galveston Bay, high temps well below freezing for at least three straight days as I recall with night time temps below 10 degrees. It was a real p*sser. Major fish kill, with specs, really big ones, going belly up all over the bay. It was especially bad on the fish because it was preceeded by several days of warm temperatures and strong south winds pushing high tides up into the marshes and then the bottom fell out and the north wind emptied the bays and the result was huge fish kills on those that couldn't escape to the Gulf. 

IMO, fishing the bays around Galveston has never recovered to the pre-83 levels...especially for the big sow specs over 30 inches....made a freshwater angler out of me.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I just checked and it looks like the East coast will get this one.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I became my own plumber that year. No plumbing fittings or pipe to be found. I have some stocked in reserve now. What a pain that was. I had a sprinkler system in my attic LOL. when I finally thawed the lines out.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

If it gets anywhere near that I will heat my attic by removing a vent off of the furnace in the attic.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That isn't a bad idea fishinganimal. Here in the woodlands the Hotwater heater and piping is in the attic. Throw in the ridge vent so popular today and you have one cold *** attic no matter how you run the water. 15 degrees means frozen pipes.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

It's because of global warming.........


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Al Gore invented global warming didn't he?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Al Gore invented global warming didn't he?


Well, I was told that anyway....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Al Gore invented global warming didn't he?


AND the internet!


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Still looking bad..... Need your work done by monday the 10th.... Still a chance it's a bust forecast..


Right now it looks like a 2-3 day bad freeze with a quick warm up for a day or so into the 40's and then another even colder 2-4 day freeze starting with with sleet, ice and snow... and ending with brutal cold...

The reason it looks likely is there is a blocking high near Alaska and a blocking high near Greenland..... with the polar vortex in-between.. Everything is pushed due south about 9 out of 10 times with this setup.. Basically Canada is forced to visit Texas for a week or so..

Classic setup.. Will it be 1996? 1989? or 1983? That is the question right now?? With an outside shot at a total bust with some chilly weather..


At worst we could see 100 plus hours of sub freezing weather with an ice storm in there for good measure to make sure everyone with electric only heat suffers and a Citrus killing bay system nightmare for good measure..

At best we see some teens for lows and just above freezing during the day for a couple of days and a nice little snowfall...... Followed by a nice warmup..


I hoping for a total bust forecast... and no freeze at all..


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Well the newst models are much better .... I hope that trend continues.... 

Maybe we dodged a bullet...... I sure hope so.. That was really starting to worry me..

You don't see that type of stuff very often and anyone that was around during 83 knows how damaging that type of long term freeze can be..


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, I bet if one could add up the amount of damage that '83 freeze did, it would surpass a lot of hurricanes. It was really bad....and if we dodge this one, no one will be more happy than myself.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

I have my fingers crossed... 

-78 in russia....A small piece has already broken off and is headed over the north pole.. Could be here monday or so... 

The mother load is creeping this way but I'm hoping the weather pattern will change before it sends it roaring down the great plains..


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

People up north would get a kick out of this thread...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I LIVE IN VAN VLECK,BUT I AM IN WEST TEXAS WORKING A LITTLE SOUTH EAST OF LUBBOCK,LAST FORCAST I SAW HERE WAS HIGHS IN THE TEENS AND WINDCHILL @ AND BELOW ZERO,PUT THAT TOGETHER WITH WORKING NIGHTS AND WORKING ON JUNKY ***** GAS COMPRESSORS WE MAY GET A LITTLE CHILLY UP HERE


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

TIMBOv2 said:


> I LIVE IN VAN VLECK,BUT I AM IN WEST TEXAS WORKING A LITTLE SOUTH EAST OF LUBBOCK,LAST FORCAST I SAW HERE WAS HIGHS IN THE TEENS AND WINDCHILL @ AND BELOW ZERO,PUT THAT TOGETHER WITH WORKING NIGHTS AND WORKING ON JUNKY ***** GAS COMPRESSORS WE MAY GET A LITTLE CHILLY UP HERE


 I bet! Your caps lock key already froze up!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> People up north would get a kick out of this thread...


I lived in below zero winters growing up in the north. Everything is set up for that. Houses, cars, equipment, etc. Its no big deal....

...but in Houston and places like it where most are not set up for it, it can be a disaster. No question, the '83 storm was a huge disaster in the Houston/Galveston areas. Anyone that went through it, for sure does not want to see that again.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Meadowlark is right.

The parking garage at the Mall of America in Bloomington had an electric plug at every parking space, not for electric cars, but for your engine block heater when its really cold.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Forcast for 23 degrees wed morning. That's getting pretty cold.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

New the weatherman says 35 degrees on Wednesday. I give up


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

HGX_Fisherman said:


> Meadowlark is right.
> 
> The parking garage at the Mall of America in Bloomington had an electric plug at every parking space, not for electric cars, but for your engine block heater when its really cold.


 ***** When it gets any lower than 30 degrees, I always plug my diesel up, especially if I'm leaving early in the morning. Karl, I keep telling ya'll those weather dudes, are smoking crack. LOL


----------

